# Jet or Delta



## charlieboy (19 Apr 2014)

Hi,
I am looking to buy my first scrollsaw. My interests are likely to be toys, games, puzzles, models, decorations, small boxes etc. I don't yet know how important inside cutting will be to me, but, if possible, I would like that ability to be reasonably pain-free. I am currently looking at a couple of possibilities - a new Jet JSS-16 or a second-hand Delta 40-560. Here is a brief summary of the pros and cons these 2 saws:-

*Jet JSS-16*
Speed: Variable speed (400-600 spm)
Blade type: Pinned or plain
Inside cuts: Has tension release lever, but then needs Allen key to loosen the top clamp to free the blade.
Dust port: Yes
Safety: Hold-down and transparent blade guard
Table shape: Teardrop
Motor power: 90 watts
Spares/service: Comes with warranty and I believe parts/service may be available through Axminster Tools

*Delta 40-560*
Speed: 2-speed (850/1725 spm)
Blade type: Plain only
Inside cuts: Has tension release lever and also a chuck locking lever which then automatically releases the blade from the top clamp.
Dust port: No
Safety: Hold down only
Table shape: circular
Motor power: 150/125 watts
Spares/service: Secondhand, so no warranty, and I don't think spares/service is available in the UK

Does anyone have experience of either of these machines? I would value your thoughts on which would be best to buy. In particular, which is likely to be more important - variable speed or ease of doing inside cuts. Also, a) is there any way that the clamps on the Jet could be modified to make inside cuts easier or b) is there any way that the Delta could be converted to variable speed? And can anyone confirm my assumptions re spares/service for both machines?

I would really value your comments and experience.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## Chippygeoff (19 Apr 2014)

In your shoes I would go for the Delta. It is a far better machine but sadly no longer available in the UK so I am not sure about spare parts should you need any. Having said that you can adapt other parts to fit, especially blade clamps. Several members here have Delta's so they could advise you. I had a Delta many years ago, a wonderful machine. The two speeds will be suitable for most materials you are likely to use. You will find they are similar to Hegners in that they are long lived, they just go on for ever and if its been looked after you need not worry about spare parts. I think it unlikely you would be able to convert this saw to variable speed but then again I may be wrong.

I am not keen on the jet scroll saw, although again there are a few members on here who use them. It is one of the far eastern offerings and comes in different guises and sold by several different companies with their own colour scheme etc


----------



## martinka (19 Apr 2014)

I had a Jet and I enjoyed using it, although I made a few small mods to make it more usable. However, from what I have read about the Delta, I would say go for that one. In fact, if/when I sell my Diamond, I will most likely be buying a Delta from another of our members.



> which is likely to be more important - variable speed or ease of doing inside cuts


Depends how many inside cuts you are going to do. When I started I'd definitely have chosen variable speed, but now I would choose ease of doing internal cuts. My Jet was variable speed but the Hegner I have now is single speed. 
It might be possible to adapt a variable speed motor from another saw, such as the Jet, to give variable speed on the Delta, but it's unlikely to be worth doing, unless you have one of each saw spare.  

Martin.


----------



## bobman (19 Apr 2014)

I own a delta q3variable speed which I have had for a few years now and wouldn't replace with it with anything else when it wears out I will try and replace it with another delta it has quick release clamps top and bottom which makes changing blades so easy but they are getting hard to find now days I have never needed spares for it so I don't know about availability I don't think you can get spares in the uk for them hope this is of some help


----------



## loftyhermes (19 Apr 2014)

I use one so I say go with the Delta, if I've read your description right it has the quickset blade clamps, (in my opinion the best blade clamping system ever made). No need to worry about converting it to variable speed the two speeds are more than adequate. As Geoff has said they are built like a tank, mine is over 20 years old and still going strong.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## charlieboy (19 Apr 2014)

Thanks everyone for your really helpful comments. There seems to be a general consensus that the Delta is the way to go. The lack of spares availability is as I suspected, but it is good to know that it is unlikely that I would need spares. Helpful to know too that the lack of variable speed is unlikely to be a major issue in practice.

*Martin *- You mention that you did make some mods to the Jet to make it more usable. Would this have included mods to the blade clamping system to make inside cuts more efficient? If so, are you able to tell me any more about how you modded the saw to enable this?

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## Bryan Bennett (19 Apr 2014)

Charlieboy a very warm welcome to the forum.You have already found a answer to your question,on you first visit.I have not been able to help on this occasion,I may be of assistance has time goes by :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## martinka (19 Apr 2014)

charlieboy":27mks2ke said:


> *Martin *- You mention that you did make some mods to the Jet to make it more usable. Would this have included mods to the blade clamping system to make inside cuts more efficient? If so, are you able to tell me any more about how you modded the saw to enable this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlie



Charlie, it was simple things like replacing the clamp allen screws with handles. I had an indexable handle on the top clamp and a small aluminium handle on the left side of the bottom clamp. I also removed the bottom guard and left it off, and made an aluminum table insert. Mods probably isn't even the right word, but for me they made the saw a lot more usable.

Martin.


----------



## stevebuk (20 Apr 2014)

I have 2 delta's and for me they are the dogs danglies, I would swap my hegner is an instant for a new one if I could get one, easy blade change with the quick set 2 and cuts through thick stock with ease, I must admit though that the hegner seems to have the edge on neatness of cut as if pivots straight up and down instead of a forward cutting action of the delta..
Welcome to the forum..


----------



## charlieboy (20 Apr 2014)

Thanks for your advice everyone. In the end I was outbid on the Delta, but I shall be keeping my eyes peeled for another.


----------

